# Baking



## Eagleheart (Aug 15, 2020)

Yesterday I made a honey cake with homemade buttercream icing and it got my husband's seal of approval! 
So this morning I was up very early and decided to bake a Victoria sponge filled with buttercream icing and it came out great!
I must say that I find it very relaxing and rewarding to make cakes! I really enjoy the process and eating it is an added bonus ??


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 15, 2020)

Do you have any pics of the cake [mention]Eagleheart[/mention] ?

Would be nice to see it


----------



## Eagleheart (Aug 15, 2020)

I've attempted to upload a photo of my cake but it's not working out. Not sure why.


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 15, 2020)

Click on the "add image to post" just below quick reply [mention]Eagleheart[/mention]


----------



## Eagleheart (Aug 15, 2020)

This is the Victoria sponge with buttercream icing ?


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 15, 2020)

That is lovely [mention]Eagleheart[/mention] 

I hope that you're keeping some for us  :lol


----------



## Eagleheart (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks [mention]Catsmother[/mention] 
It'll be gone by tomorrow I reckon! My husband is a big fan of cake!!


----------



## marti (Aug 15, 2020)

looks yummy


----------



## stluee (Oct 4, 2020)

Honey cake, sounds good! Glad it turned out for you!


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I haven't done much baking this year because the stove is mostly out.  Nonetheless, I remember baking pizza, or maybe my mom did it, lol, and how much I liked the pizza.  It was always hamburger and made with that Chef Boyardee mix.


----------



## Lammchen (Apr 16, 2022)

Eagleheart said:


> This is the Victoria sponge with buttercream icing ?
> View attachment 1051



That looks absolutely incredible!! I can bet it wouldn't last long at all in my house. Once my husband's sweet tooth kicks in, there's no stopping him. 

I love to bake but I also love to eat what I bake...so I don't bake


----------

